# Infos sur les commandes de bi 1.42 sur l'Apple store ?



## infinia (9 Mars 2003)

Salut à tous,

J'ai moi même commandé un bi 1.42 dans un revendeur de la région mais il n'a pas d'infos sur l'état d'avancement des 1,42 pour nous. Alors si quelqu'un a commandé un bi 1.42 sur l'Apple Store, il doit savoir ou en est sa machine logiquement. J'aimerai quelques infos la dessus, je m'impatiente ....


----------



## infinia (15 Mars 2003)

Alors, personne n'a commandé de bi 1,42 ????


----------



## snhfr (15 Mars 2003)

commandé, et recu. Mais via l'aaple store.
Par contre il a un pb technique. (probleme avec le bouton d'alimentation ou l'alimentation elle meme.
retour pour reparation ou echange.


----------



## ederntal (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par snhfr:</font><hr /> * commandé, et recu. Mais via l'aaple store.
Par contre il a un pb technique. (probleme avec le bouton d'alimentation ou l'alimentation elle meme.
retour pour reparation ou echange.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Apparement tes pas le seul a avoir ce pb... esseye avec le cable d'alim qui était fourni avec au lieu d'un a toi si c'est le cas (on en parle ds réagissez je croit deja)

++


----------



## bacman (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par snhfr:</font><hr /> * commandé, et recu. Mais via l'aaple store.
Par contre il a un pb technique. (probleme avec le bouton d'alimentation ou l'alimentation elle meme.
retour pour reparation ou echange.



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'espere pour toi que ce n'est pas le même pb que j'ai rencontré tout à l'heure en installant un nouveau 1,25 GHZ pour un ami;
la machine a refusé de démarrer avec le cordon d'alim de mon bi-pro 1 GHZ; en fait la fiche du cordon secteur des nouveaux G4 est légerement plus longue, le boitier d'alim étant différent ( beaucoup moins bruyant que les précedents) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espere recevoir mon G4 en début de semaine prochaine, je l'ai commandé le lendemain de l'annonce


----------



## infinia (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par snhfr:</font><hr /> * commandé, et recu. Mais via l'aaple store.
Par contre il a un pb technique. (probleme avec le bouton d'alimentation ou l'alimentation elle meme.
retour pour reparation ou echange.



* 

[/QUOTE] Tu l'avais commandé quand ? Bluetooth ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

C'est le même problème que celui signalé par Didier Guillon ???
( dans le fil "Comparaison vitesse Mac 2x1.2 Ghz/ P IV 1.5 Ghz/ Mac G4/400 " du forum "réagissez :  ici. )


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

Après les cordons vidéo propriétaires, les câbles d'alimentation propriétaires ?


----------

